# What song are you listening to right now?



## Jackson (Oct 19, 2005)

Obviously quite alot of you listen to music whilst browsing the web, so lets see if we have similar music tastes.

I'm listening to REM - Man on the Moon

coming up is Jack Johnson - Good people. Then Damien Rice - Blowers Daughter.

Good to chill out to


----------



## Peloquin (Oct 19, 2005)

"Spinal Remains" from "Legacy of Brutality" by the awesome Misfits.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't pay attention to song names, but all I have been listening to is the album "Movies for Blind People" by Cage, and the UK Grime(subgenre of hip-hop) compilation titled "Run the Road"


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 19, 2005)

today, mostly Wish you were here - Pink Floyd. usually i'm listening to Devin Townsend, Tool, Meshuggah, Isis, some classical stuff

and too many other things...


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 19, 2005)

Disturbed-The Sickness, then when I get wound up tight enough, I hit myself with some 80's Human League Greatest Hits to mello me out. :wink:


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice, the misfits! Seen them live!they played in Aberdeen once. But they had one of the ramones for the drummer. forgot his name now. :s

But listening to nitro by the offspring or selfesteem.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## MantisSouth (Oct 20, 2005)

Oddly enough...

Misfits - Hybrid Moments

Just cannot go wrong with Danzig.


----------



## Ian (Oct 20, 2005)

Alsorts, I have mine on shuffle. Gorillaz, lost prophets, foo fighters, U2, franz ferdinand, the killers, and many more...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Peloquin (Oct 20, 2005)

Mantissouth, Yeah, my all time fav. band. Seen them about 7 times now but never with Glenn. Seen every other line up since though. I have a massive collection of Misfits stuff and have quite a few Misfits tattoos, including the autographs of Jerry, Doyle and Robo that I got done on my arm then tattooed over next day. How sad is that then lol.

Oh, ibanez_freak, that's the Jerry, Marky Ramone and Dez Cadena line up. Awesome. Even better now Robo is back with them. They even play a couple of Black Flag songs as both Robo and Dez were in B.F.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

seen the buzzcocks as well.

They rule.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 20, 2005)

i have over 2000+ songs and its on shuffle lol so god knows...


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2005)

Kansas - Dust in the Wind

I dunno i'm in a really acoustic mood at the moment :wink:


----------



## Andrew (Oct 20, 2005)

SR-71 is awesome. This is a music video of one of their songs that deadrocks made ----&gt; http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx...D5-F072F46B3104

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jackson (Oct 21, 2005)

Listening to the Prodigys new album through my new sub and speakers in my room :shock:


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, just whatever is around actually,

Bad religion, offspring, NOFX, *cough*my bands music*cough*.

:lol: 

Cheers, Cameron.


----------

